# Northern Ca, Get Ready For The Rain



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well my new Telescope will be here tomorrow, can't wait. When I bought my first scope a 4.5" Meade Newtonian, well I rained or was cloudy for 3 months straight. Then things settled down and we even went into a drought for 6 years. Well at the start of the 7th year of the drought I bought a new Celestron C8 SCT, it rained so much we came out of the drought and all the reservoirs and lakes were filled to capacity and the next year we had massive floods. Anyway I noticed the skies clouding up today so I got on the net and checked my tracking number and sure enough it is due here tomorrow. So if you live in N cal. get ready for a lot of rain, but I'm hoping that sense I bought this scope in the spring instead of the Fall things wont be so bad.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i will take any amount of rain, in place of this friggin wind that we're having right now.

darrel


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

drobe5150 said:


> i will take any amount of rain, in place of this friggin wind that we're having right now.
> 
> darrel


Yeah I'm with you there Darrel, I have never found a good use for wind, fishing is it pits in the wind especially fly fishing. I Guess I could go fly a kite.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> i will take any amount of rain, in place of this friggin wind that we're having right now.
> 
> darrel


Yeah I'm with you there Darrel, I have never found a good use for wind, fishing is it pits in the wind especially fly fishing. I Guess I could go fly a kite.
[/quote]

I sure hope we get some more rain here... WE NEED IT! Although it seems to put a damper on those springtime camping trips.

Have any of you from Northern California seen Folsom Lake lately? It is at it's lowest level in decades.
Did you know there used to be a little town where Folsom Lake is now? Here is a little news article commenting that you can now see parts of the remaining town with the lake levels so low.
http://cbs13.com/local/Mormon.Island.Artifacts.2.602922.html

--Greg


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Well my new Telescope will be here tomorrow, can't wait. When I bought my first scope a 4.5" Meade Newtonian, well I rained or was cloudy for 3 months straight. Then things settled down and we even went into a drought for 6 years. Well at the start of the 7th year of the drought I bought a new Celestron C8 SCT, it rained so much we came out of the drought and all the reservoirs and lakes were filled to capacity and the next year we had massive floods. Anyway I noticed the skies clouding up today so I got on the net and checked my tracking number and sure enough it is due here tomorrow. So if you live in N cal. get ready for a lot of rain, but I'm hoping that sense I bought this scope in the spring instead of the Fall things wont be so bad.


Hmm, maybe you should order a new wallet online.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Once you get the resevoirs filled up in CA, you might think about a trip to GA.








I hear they would gladly pay for some guarenteed rain! 
Please stay away from the midwest right now. We're all full up!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bill. it sure doesn't sound like you're getting much sympathy here







Your luck does sound like mine tho' - so, I do understand!!! Besdies, we've had enough liquid-from-the-skies in these parts - so I'll side with you - - - NO RAIN!!! Hang in there - last night's weather map looked like you should be clear - for a bit anyway. Maybe the heavens didn't get word on your tracking slip









You _will_ post pictures (of your new toy AND the results) - right? RIGHT?????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Once you get the resevoirs filled up in CA, you might think about a trip to GA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want guaranteed rain?

Easy!

Move to Oregon. It hasn't stopped yet!


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

But this weekend they are saying 80 degrees here in Sonoma county....planning a quick trip out to Dillon!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well Scope showed up but the rain didn't







This is a really cool scope. I set it up last night for first light, it goes through several gyrations moves up and down back and forth to find level and true north, then it get a GPS fix and moves to the first alignment star and asks you to center it in the eyepiece then it moves to another star and you do the same thing. Now it is aligned and you can take a tour of the sky or just go to what ever you want to see. I took the tour first was the moon, them Mars. onto Saturn, Pleiades, Orion Nebula, double cluster, several other star clusters. You can read all about what you are looking at, like how big how far away, how it got it's name and lots of other history about the things. I saw more in 30 minutes then I would see all night with my old scope this GO TO thing is so cool. Not only can you view the moon you can put in a high power eyepiece and select craters, mountains, Mires, rills or the 6 Apollo moon landing sites and it will go to these spots on the moon.

Other neat features include a electronic focuser, locking mirror, Richey-Chretien coma free mirror. Software to allow you to run it with a Laptop and so much more. I have a lot to learn and need to buy more accessories to buy so I can do Astrophotography. Can't wait to go camping it the mountains with it.

Now come on dark, come on dark.


----------

